# Refurbished Kindle Fire - have you purchased one?



## misscrabtree (Feb 1, 2010)

My brother saw on Amazon's website a refurbished Kindle Fire for $179 and asked me if he should go for it for his teenage daughter.  Has anyone purchased a refurbished model and if so, did you have any problems with the device?  For $20 more, it may be worth purchasing the brand new model instead.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

I agree 20 bucks off is NO big deal...no reason not to buy a brand new one...

Bob G.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'd pay the extra $20 to get a new one.


----------



## kathielamb (Nov 12, 2011)

Check Walmart. Last week, they were selling Fires with a free $50 gift card for $199.


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

That deal ended on Valentine's Day, which is a shame, because I'd just decided not to get an iPad - and I went to the store to get the Fire, only to find them sold out. As far as the refurbished Kindle Fire is concerned - why not? It's practically new, and it's cheaper. It might only be 20 dollars cheaper, but for those on a limited budget they can get some pretty good cases for $20 or under.

That's just my opinion. I, myself, just ordered a refurbished Kindle Fire. So I very much hope that there won't be any problems. 

I think it's still under warranty. This is the message that mentions the refurbished Fire.



> Each Certified Refurbished Kindle Fire is tested, certified and repackaged like new. Comes with the same one-year limited warranty as a brand-new Kindle Fire. Learn More


It's tested and repackaged like new. So, to me, it's just like getting a new one. And I think you can still return it if you have problems with it, just like a new one.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I suspect that most of these are the "returned" ones from people who were dissappointed in them.
We had a few KB folks who posted in this folder about deciding to return theirs.
There was nothing wrong with the units being returned.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

That would be my guess too...they're practically new but just can't be sold as new because they've been used, however slightly.  They  may (or may not ) even be better than new 'cause they've been looked over and supposed anything fixed as needed by the techs.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you buy from Amazon you get the same warranty on a refurbished unit as you do on a new unit. And refurbished units have been thoroughly checked out before being offered for sale.  And saving $20 is good.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I would have no problem with it but I would make sure you can also purchase the extended warranty if you want one.  I suspect you can, since you buy the Square Trade extended warranty through Amazon, but when I bought a refurb K2 for someone I was not able to purchase the extended warranty, which I had planned to do.

So.. worth checking.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I would go for it, I purchased a refurbished K2 for my youngest daughter for Christmas 2010 when she opened it you couldn't tell it was refurbed and she has not had any problems with it.  Buy the refurb and put the extra $20 on an account for her to purchase apps, books or whatever (the gift that keeps giving).  Amazon gives them a year warranty so you really have nothing to lose.


----------

